# How do you break in a type D correctly?



## Cuber2112 (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone that has had a lot of experience with type Ds know how to correctly break in a type D? Ive heard from multiple people that they immediatly spray silicon in their cube as soon as they get it (dae ja voo being one of them) and then break it in by playing with it. In my experience with type As Ive found that the more time you have spent breaking your cube in before lubing, the better results would show. Although those are type As. Could you apply those same rules to type Ds (or any other cube for that matter)? When I get my type Ds eventually I want to build them up to be my best cubes by breaking them in correctly. How many hours do you guys think you have spent breaking in a cube before lubing?

A couple of things I want to touch up on also:
-Is there a huge or suttle difference between black & white type Ds? Some people think white ones are better...
-Difference in old and new nylon type a cores?

Thanks


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 28, 2008)

I would recommend breaking in a Type D cube for at least a couple of hours (or the same amount of time you break in your Type As) before you lubricate it. The pieces are not made perfectly, so they obviously don't turn the best it can, right out of the box. So if you play it with for a couple hours, the surface of the inside of each piece will become very smooth. I would follow this rule for any type of cube (though store bought cubes MAY need A LOT of breaking in). Some people (like me ) were just so excited about their new Type D cube that they wanted to lubricate it right away so it could turn very well right away.

Breaking in after lubricating it isn't very effective, because what you're trying breaking in is the texture of the cube piece, not the lubricant (which covers the cube piece). What you're actually doing there is breaking in the lubricant, not the cube (which also helps).

Sorry I only have a black Type D cube, no other color.

Of course there is a difference in the old and new nylon type a cores. Otherwise the new one wouldn't be called new 
The real answer is that putting old Type A cores in DIY cubes are better than putting in the new Type A nylon cores in, according to this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4753&highlight=nylon


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jun 29, 2008)

When I broke in my type As I gave them a good week (~2 hours each day)... not just 1 hour and then lube it. Now I'm wondering if I could have lubed it sooner.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 29, 2008)

They are much easier to break in than Studio Cubes!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 29, 2008)

I would say break them in like the rest of the cubes you have done,  I wear in all sides (each side for about 20min (so like 2 hours of wearing in)) then I lube the....... rest my tired hands


----------



## Statical (Jun 29, 2008)

now that we cant get old type a cores is there any other way to make it as good as having the type a core?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 29, 2008)

Statical said:


> now that we cant get old type a cores is there any other way to make it as good as having the type a core?


No, you can still get the old Type A core. However, you would have to buy the old Type A DIY cube and then take the core out.


----------



## Statical (Jul 1, 2008)

actually does one really have to change the core of type d for it work good? will sticking with the original core be good?


----------



## Crossed (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the new Type A core, and its perfect. Can't understand how it would be better with the old one. I did not break in my white type D before i lubed it, and its nice and crunshy!


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 1, 2008)

Statical said:


> actually does one really have to change the core of type d for it work good? will sticking with the original core be good?


The original core that comes with the Type D doesn't make the cube amazing. It locks up a lot and doesn't turn very well. If you switch it to a Type A core, it will cut corners MUCH better and turn better.


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 30, 2008)

What about with the Type a-2. I'm not sure if thats actually what its called. Its this one: http://www.cube4you.com/392_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html


----------



## envy253 (Aug 31, 2008)

msoc14, type a2 is bad, dont get it


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 31, 2008)

envy253 said:


> msoc14, type a2 is bad, dont get it



you have it?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 31, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> envy253 said:
> 
> 
> > msoc14, type a2 is bad, dont get it
> ...


Everybody who has a Type A II says it's horrible.


----------



## term (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a black/white a-ii, the black one seemed too crap to bother breaking in all the way, the white one I broke in for a month. My black type d with old a core is better after 4 days of owning it than after a month of using the white a-ii.


----------



## msoc14 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I have it. I'm kinda new to speedcubing and had a store brand one so I wanted to get one of the DIY ones. I saw that there was a new white DIY type and wanted to get it but I'm stupid and accidently ordered the Type A II. haha. 

It pops when I use it and has things on the sides of the edges. But its still faster and seems to be getting a little better.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 2, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > envy253 said:
> ...



yea it is o.0 I still haven't put stickers on it yet after like 2months lol


----------

